# Morning, ostriches! Mourning ostriches!



## Hooked (28/10/17)

We in Yzerfontein are in shock and mourning over the recent culling of 40 - 50 ostriches here, because a b + itch complained about them eating the plants in her garden. 
The SPCA is investigating the matter since they need to establish whether the ostriches were at least killed in a humane way. Thus far, the farm who did the culling refuses to co-operate with them.

I live in Yzer - in the road that is at the beginning of the attached video. Can you imagine what a privilege it was to have to stop while these elegant creatures crossed the road, or to look out of your lounge window and see them strolling by. Recently three little chicks arrived and one would see the whole family out and about. Beautiful. Now - ONE ostrich is seen walking the streets. How did this one evade the mass slaughter? How does it feel to suddenly be alone?

This tragedy has broken the hearts of all of us here .... bar one.

See attached link


----------



## Stillwaters (28/10/17)

These are magnificent birds. I've had the honour of one dancing for me, had to apologise to it for not reciprocating its feelings... same gender, different species etc. The persons responsible for this needless slaughter should be ostracized by the community completely

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Stillwaters said:


> These are magnificent birds. I've had the honour of one dancing for me, had to apologise to it for not reciprocating its feelings... same gender, different species etc. The persons responsible for this needless slaughter should be ostracized by the community completely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


@Stillwaters I had to laugh at your inability to dance back! On a more serious note, I wish that we could ostracize those responsible, but we don't know who the complainant was. There are some strange (understatement!) people here. Last year, a woman tried to get the municipality to close down our one and only vet, because she didn't like the cars that drove past her house (she lives close to the vet). Fortunately she was unsuccessful.

As for the farmer, he isn't part of our community in Yzer itself. Our only hope is that the SPCA will be able to establish HOW they were culled and if it wasn't in a humane way they will definitely take legal action. They've offered a reward of R5,000 (most of which has been donated by people in Yzer) for any video of the culling.


----------



## Stillwaters (28/10/17)

The sad thing is that any "legal" action will be only a slap on the wrist, and the person/s responsible will remain unknown and untouched. A very sad day for the community and the birds

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

